# Painting my own crankbaits



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Just got a deal on an airbrush and a compressor. Starting to paint my own crank baits and make my own buzz and chatter baits. Any tips or pattern suggestions are appreciated i hope to sell some one day once i get the painting down a bit more. I am coating them with a 2 ton epoxy so they are pretty much bullet proof once i seal them. thanks.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Those look great


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Perch, sexy shad, firetiger...


----------

